# Poll: can your dog tell if you have visited the pet shop?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Looks like you forgot to attach a poll with this post. If you needs some help, please pm me.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

They practically knock me down when I walk in the house with the bags!!!!


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

On another note, when the UPS man delivers a box from KV Vet, Wilson somehow knows it's for him and goes nuts. Could be the smell of the beefy bones....


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, they know when I've been to the pet store, and investigate the bags I bring in. They also know when a package is for them. They went nuts when the Secret Santa package arrived!

My sister has Arabian horses in Maine, and Sandy used to dance and prance when anything came in from her. She occasionally included a baggie w/hoof trimmings for Sandy, so each box was inspected thoroughly!


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh my! The poll should be rephrased, 'How crazy does your golden act when you bring home sth from the pet shop?'


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Are you kidding me! We get the snuff it treatment everytime we come home nothing gets by those two.


----------



## Bizzimomx2 (Nov 12, 2006)

Our Bernese always knew the difference between grocery bags and PetSmart bags and we always brought him home a treat - pigs ears! His favorite


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Definitely yes. Bent noses the bags and digs in a little deeper when he KNOWS that there's something in it for him.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh yes for sure! The regular bags get the sniffer test, but the pet store bags get the destroy test! lol


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, yes, and YES! Sandy would go wild, and now Nugget is reacting the very same way! It's the smell they pick up!


----------

